# Double tap a 200amp meter? Legal or not?



## TX mhelectric (Jun 20, 2016)

When I was a apprentice I was told to add a small panel to the outside 200 amp meter(100 amp or so) so I did. double tapped the meter and added a small panel. Didn't seem rt so I asked my boss if it was legal he said as far as he knew it was and that he had done it many times b4. And the electric company tech had no problem with it when he showed up to reseal the meter. Well here i am 10 yrs later with my own company I did the same thing tapped the meter can to add a 100amp panel to the outside. When the power company(oncor) tech saw it he freaked out( you would have thought I committed the worst electrical offense ever) and said I couldn't do it and I had to remove it. Does anybody know a code that says I can or cant do it? ( to be honest it never felt right doing that but who was I to question a master electrician when I was a 3 yr apprentice.) Its not like the power company would increase the conductor size they hook up 4/0 service wire to there #4 wire without a second thought all the time.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

As long as you use correct lugs and don't just jam two conductors under a lug designed for one, it should be fine. Of course, the utility may have a spec that disallows it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It’s up to the utility company, it’s their meter. You also have to remember to group the disconnects to appease the NEC.


----------



## TX mhelectric (Jun 20, 2016)

Cool will. Is there a 200 amp meter can that is built for double tap? I know the big 320amp cans have it but I have never seen it on a 200 amp.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

What kind of meter is currently there?

These lugs are awesome for tapping an existing meter: https://www.cesco.com/Milbank-K4977...ector-6-AWG-350-KCMIL-12-1-0-AWG-Tap/p2035987


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

When you had it inspected, what did the inspector say?


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Are both service disconnects grouped together? Also meter pans are designed to accommodate wire bending space and Utility requirements so as mentioned before, check with the Utility.


----------



## Wiredindallas (Aug 9, 2018)

The total amperage of both (all) mains cannot excede the rating of the service wire.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wiredindallas said:


> The total amperage of both (all) mains cannot excede the rating of the service wire.


That’s not true at all.

The service conductors only have to be rated to handle the calculated load. As an example, you can have a 200 amp service powering six 100 amp main panels in a six unit apartment. 

I often install three or four 100 amp panels on a 200 amp service in three or four family houses.


----------



## Wavelet8 (Jan 11, 2014)

Right on load calc. Is needed but it is in my opinion a little bit of a grey area and up the AHJ because of the 6 throw rule. Solar installers do line side tapes all the time. They are the exception. If it was a detached garage not a problem. But, what about a non-detached garage. The concern is that the panels inside the house and outside house are not grouped. You could depower the paneled service panel inside the house and get lit up from the panel powered outside the house from a line side tap of the conductors entered the house or garage. I personally don’t have a problem with line side taps that have a disconnecting means and don’t enter the structure. However, not everyone in the AHJ feels this way and the Disconnecting means inside a structure are supposed to be grouped and have to conform to the 6 throw law. Do you feel differently?


----------



## TX mhelectric (Jun 20, 2016)

HACK WORK: I did find those lugs after the fact I'm thinking about getting them though $100 for 3 lugs is a bit steep. I did read that they are not UL listed so if there legal y not listed. I did talk to supply house he said there is a 200am meter with double lug but replacing the meter at this point is a no go.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

TX mhelectric said:


> HACK WORK: I did find those lugs after the fact I'm thinking about getting them though $100 for 3 lugs is a bit steep. I did read that they are not UL listed so if there legal y not listed. I did talk to supply house he said there is a 200am meter with double lug but replacing the meter at this point is a no go.


 It’s not $100, that price includes all three lugs. And they are UL listed, just look at the spec sheet at the link that I gave. 

https://www.cesco.com/resources/pdf_455/ID-SPE-v1-784572274365_SS.pdf


----------



## TX mhelectric (Jun 20, 2016)

Trying to find somebody at the utility company that knows what they are talking about could take all day. When it comes to them as long as it's not too crazy I just kinda follow the "it's easier to be forgiven than to ask permission" motto. Sometimes it bites me in the ass most of the time it doesn't I think it just depends on how the tech feels. Although at this point if I use those double tap plugs Oncor comes back might be pushing my luck a little too far.

And to answer the question both main disconnects are not together the main panel for the home is inside the home the small panel I added on the outside of the home is for a detached garage.


----------



## TX mhelectric (Jun 20, 2016)

HACK WORK: thank you for pointing that out that changes things a lot. That site specifically said in its specs drop down menu that it was not ul-listed but the other specs sheet which I believe is right then said it is UL listed. website should really fix that. That UL listing gives me some ground to stand on if I need to argue my case.

Think I may even order 2 sets to have 1 on hand.

PS how are y'all responding to specific replys? I'm just typing the responders name at the start of my reply.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes, the seller's page is off, but you go by the manufacturer's spec sheet. It is a Milbank product so it's definitely listed. Code requires the disconnects to be grouped, so that is an issue.

Press the QUOTE button to quote someone's post in your post.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Check for which meter pans the lugs are listed for. They might only be rated for the wider UG pans and not overhead pans.


----------



## b-cap one (Dec 25, 2019)

If Oncor is the POCO it is a no-no. They will not allow a double tap.


----------

